# Drill suggestions



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

I bought one of these a couple years ago, and it's impressed me every time I've used it. With a good quality bit it eats concrete very nicely, and it laughs at treated 6x6 posts.

http://www.toolcritic.com/products/bosch/bosch-1194avsrk.html

I'd think all of the major tool companies have a decient small hammer drill, but this Bosch is my only experience with one. Only paid $80 for a reconditioned unit, but it seems this model has been replaced. 

Have fun with the quest.

Bill


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeff, Welcome to the Forum,
For a corded reversible and variable speed hammer drill to be used for home use I would recommend a Harbor Freight model 67616.
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-variable-speed-reversible-hammer-drill-67616.html

For home use drilling small holes through floor joists a would recommend a Harbor Freight Close Quarters drill model 92956:
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-8-eighth-inch-close-quarters-drill-92956.html

A set of spade bits with 1/4" hex shanks can be used in close quarters.
http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-spade-drill-set-2728.html

For really close quarter drilling through joists, a spade bit can be chucked into the drill (to hold the bit if a vise is not handy) then cut the shank ~ 3" from the drill tip.
.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

milwaukie refurbs are the deal right now. check amazon, round 100 bucks for a drill that will last over a decade and outpower nearly anything


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Consider how much you are going to use it. My brother in law purchased an economy hammer drill and burned it up in about three months. With that being said he is a licensed electrician and did use it a lot during that time. He did say that it worked good before he burnt it up.

I have a milwaukee and have been happy with it. Since I am not in the trades and only use it occasionally, I would think this drill should last me the rest of my life time. But then again the economy drill may have also.


----------



## PaperJam (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you all for your helpful replies. I purchased a Milwaukee at Home Depot but have yet to try it out. It seems very heavy duty compared to the other drills on the shelf. I'll do some test runs with it and post the results later.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeff,You can't go wrong with Milwaukee. I have two of them: a 3/8 inch Magnum with the keyless chuck and the old 1/2" D Handle Hammer Drill that weighs a ton.
.


----------

